# Budgie won't stay on finger



## chicadee (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello! I have 4 seven week old budgies that are tame and don't seem to be afraid or untrusting of me but now when i get them to step onto my finger and take them out of their cage ( 1 at a time) they don't stay on my finger long. I think now that they know how to fly and that their are other budgies around they get excited and don't care to stay on my finger. How can I train them to stay put?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Think about it from their perspective --
It's normal for them to want to enjoy their out of cage time rather than simply sitting on your finger.

You can start working with them using clicker training.
Check out the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

Best wishes!*


----------



## chicadee (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you faery bee i will look through the stickies!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that your little ones have started to explore the world around them :2thumbs: That's a great way to help them develop their flight muscles 

It's always good when budgies are comfortable with you and also are happy flying around!


----------



## chicadee (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you Starlingwings! Fitness is important! they seem to love the world outside their cage! I've seet them up a play area where they are free to fly and can stop and eat/drink as well.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great to hear, they are getting comfortable outside of their "safe place" starting to show you the true nature of Budgies as flock animals, living together in their flock, and don't worry, I'm sure they will still want to hang with you at times, just remember, they will almost always chose their own kind over humans, it's in their nature.

That being said, just with my 2 guys, I get a lot of joy out of just observing them go on about their day, funny to watch the way they interact, cuddling up, just to chase each other around 2 minutes later, such entertaining and intelligent little beings


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Your budgies seem very happy. 
You may find that if you do something that looks interesting, they may come over to explore what you are doing. They certainly aren't scared of you or nervous, they just want to enjoy their play time and flying about is part of that.


----------



## chicadee (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you ReneBC they are fun to watch! they look like little rockets going every where when they realize their freedom. And I can understand that Therm, i love my play time to!:lol:


----------

